# 8dp3dt (11dpo) brown discharge???



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi ladies
im just wondering if anyone knows if brown discharge could be implantation at 11dpo? Is this abit late in the cycle, or could it be the begining of AF?? Ive tested yesterday morning at it was a BFN. Not testing anymore until OTD, i wanted to cry all day, cant keep doing it to myself.
Any advice plz ladies would help.
Ive also had AF pains most days since ET, im praying for a miracle xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ottercops (Jun 8, 2011)

linzx
didnt want to read and run....i gather anything brown is old my friends is a senior nurse at a fertility unit so i txt her and asked....also a lot of ladies post saying they have brown discharge so dont panic and although they say implantation happens i think 4-6 dayy dependant on 3 or 5 day transplant when you look this up on the internet it can happen later and earlier this is only a guidance, dont test until your date ive just been reading a  ladies story who tested on day 12 got a negitive totally gutted then tested again day 14 and positive so just hang in there xx


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks Ottercop - just what i needed to hear! Thankyou for contacting you friend for me xx

I did phone my clinic and they told me to relax and take it easy. so, ive phoned my doctors and im going to take the next week off SICK! Relaxation on the settee it is. Im so down in the dumps, i wish I hadnt of tested the last couple of days, and should have lived in the PUPO bubble for a little longer. im not giving up hope yet, but your right about all the sites on the internet, some saying people got BFP very early, and some saying they got BFN, were just about give up and got BFP!! 

I suppose I will just have to wait - same as everyone lese    wish we had a fastforward button!

Best of luck for you Ottercops xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ottercops (Jun 8, 2011)

linz theres time yet its only the 7th your test date the 13th dont give up hope mother nature is a strange spirit xxx


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi linz

Just wanted to reassure you a bit. I tested 5 days before my OTD and got a bfn, I'm now 5 weeks pregnant. Also in regards to the discharge hun I'm getting it and have been doing since the middle of last week, try to stay positive hun xx


----------



## Maxine_86 (Sep 20, 2011)

Linz - your OTD is that same as me and I've had brown spotting today and yesterday I'm hoping its implantation too   fingers crossed for us both   we're in the same boat, hang in there. Theres no way I'm testing early as seeing a BFN right now would tip me over the edge. I got my TWW off sick too, good because I'm well rested but theres plenty of time to go crazy too! Chin up   6 days to go xxx


----------



## liza69 (Mar 2, 2012)

Linz you, me and Maxine all test on the 13th and like you two Im off my work for the two weeks.  Quite honestly I'd rather be in a coma for the 2 weeks, this is my 3rd cycle and its always a nightmare.  As I've said to Maxine, keep calm, dont panic because honestly every cycle and person is different and you just never know whats happening.  Cramps, spotting and discharge can all be good as well as bad .  Sending you lots of positive vibes


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Yey cycle buddies 
IM GOING INSANE!!! I think the internet may make me worse lol. Im looking up every twitch, pain, symptom-everything!!
One minute im convinced its worked, the next im positive it hasnt??!!?? Im doing my own head in lol.
How are u all finding the 2WW, u going as mad as me?
My boobs ache like mad- pessaries or pg!!
I camt stop peeing-im drinking loads!!
Stomach pains and pinching left and right side- constipation!!

Ahhhhhhh lol!!!

Ticky- congrats, thats brilliant and so good to hear that u got a late BFP, gives us all hope!!

Maxine- so im not alone woth the brown gunky snot, phew! Scared me to death!!

Liza- 3rd cycle, im so sorry youve had to go thro all this heart ache. Ive had 2 cancelled cycles, this is the furthest ive ever got. I hope this time is your BFP

Thankyou all xxxxx


----------

